# Do pre-workout supplements make u crash?



## xxxjw414xxx (Nov 5, 2010)

Do pre-workout supplements make u crash when they ware off? And what are some good ones to try?


----------



## JMRQ (Nov 5, 2010)

*No silly* only energy-drinks make you crash !!!


----------



## cavtrooper96 (Nov 6, 2010)

Depends on which one and what the stimulants are in it. Most do though. Alot depends on you as well.


----------



## assassin (Nov 6, 2010)

I think ephedrine and clen does that


----------



## assassin (Nov 6, 2010)

alo they might have an effect on depression


----------



## OutWhey (Nov 6, 2010)

xxxjw414xxx said:


> Do pre-workout supplements make u crash when they ware off? And what are some good ones to try?


 Some have given me a horrible crash but I only take N2KTS now and never have a crash and never had a more intense preworkout supp IMO


----------



## SpyWizard (Nov 6, 2010)

That is correct.. 

now, when you say "crash"  do you mean cause you to be able to create a blood sugar crash?? then yes, it can be done..

Or do you mean energy crash.. and sugar crap causes that kind of crash for sure..


----------



## aussie1 (Nov 7, 2010)

yeh maybe


----------



## xxxjw414xxx (Nov 7, 2010)

I meant energy crash once the workout is over and the supplement wears off.


----------



## vortrit (Nov 7, 2010)

Some of them do, I'm sure. I put instant coffee in my post workout shake to pick me back up again.


----------



## LAM (Nov 7, 2010)

xxxjw414xxx said:


> I meant energy crash once the workout is over and the supplement wears off.



if you are training hard enough you really shouldn't have much energy left after exercise regardless of how much you had prior.  i'm not saying you have to walk out the gym door and fall over but you should feel and be breathing like you "exercised"


----------



## buck (Nov 7, 2010)

after 8 scoops purple wraath hell yes but it is worth it.


----------



## SilentBob187 (Nov 8, 2010)

xxxjw414xxx said:


> Do pre-workout supplements make u crash when they ware off? And what are some good ones to try?



There are some pre-workouts available that do not contain stimulants if you're having issues with crashing.

We have one, Pre-Max, that is a stimulant free pre-workout.  4.5g GPLC for your nitric oxide needs.  12g of PeptoPro hydrolyzed casein to power you through your workout.  Pre-Max has a few other goodies packed in there as well.

Several other companies carry stimulant and non-stimulant variants of their pre-workouts as well.  Other options include using a BCAA product of choice either before or while you're working out.  Or you could just use some good old-fashioned carbs prior to your workout; complex carbs 2-4 hours prior to training and some simple carbs/sugars about an hour before your lift.

There are so many routes to take in the pre-workout game.  But the choice is yours, and yours alone.


----------



## ATyler (Nov 9, 2010)

No explode use to make me crash


----------



## HATEFULone (Nov 10, 2010)

Jack3d gave me a decent energy boost but terrible crash, lately I have been going the non stimulant or light stimulant route, l-tyrosine is nice, I used to use blast but can't find it anymore, I've tried premax and liked it for a non stimulant but it is rather costly.


----------



## Autobot (Dec 5, 2010)

The closest thing I gotten to crash feeling was taking 3 scoops jacked3d got tired and sleepy for some reason at gym lol.


----------



## Headstrong (Dec 6, 2010)

Taking stims and pre-workouts, I tend to get run down much quicker. Helps me with energy/sharpness/focus and strength in the gym and getting a better more compressed workout, but a little while after I get home, I feel like going into a hibernation coma from wearing the body down so much.


----------



## |Z| (Dec 6, 2010)

cavtrooper96 said:


> Depends on which one and what the stimulants are in it. Most do though. Alot depends on you as well.



Caffeine and stimulant tolerances can cause the "crash" feeling any time that they wear off, not just after a workout, but it is often more noticeable after a workout since you get the euphoric pump and high followed by having no energy left. Some preworkouts will give you more of a crash than others depending on the amount of stims and the blend. Ones with greater amounts of stimulants will often cause the "crash" to be more evident since you get so tweaked out from the stimulants in the first place. 



Autobot said:


> The closest thing I gotten to crash feeling was taking 3 scoops jacked3d got tired and sleepy for some reason at gym lol.



I always personally felt a hard crash after Jack3d but I do think its a great product and I use it when I don't mind the side effects of 1,3 dimethylamine if you know what I'm saying 



Headstrong said:


> Taking stims and pre-workouts, I tend to get run down much quicker. Helps me with energy/sharpness/focus and strength in the gym and getting a better more compressed workout, but a little while after I get home, I feel like going into a hibernation coma from wearing the body down so much.



I feel you there. I recently have used Anadraulic State GT and SuperPump Max, both of which I have felt less of a crash of post workout than from others that I have tried in the past. I would recommend both for anyone who is bothered by the crash. If you are a stim junkie, then the more stim heavy options may be better suited for you! 

|Z|




Orbit Nutrition Rep


----------



## oufinny (Dec 6, 2010)

Of all the pre-workouts I took I really only crashed from Jack3d a there were a few samples I received over the years that made me too... so not noteworthy I can't even remember the names.  I will say that NTKTS does not have the crash that Jack3d gives people; also Maximize V2 is an excellent one that has no crash at all.  The best for no crash though, without question, is AS-GT.  It gives the smoothest energy of everything I took I just got sick of it after about 5 months!


----------



## DarkHorse (Dec 6, 2010)

I take one scoop of Jack3d and that works for me..... no crash. 5hour Energy is mild with no crash but it's too weak for my preference.


----------



## alan84 (Dec 7, 2010)

I have used superpump 250 and never had any crash with it. It gives me very good energy and a nice pump.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Dec 8, 2010)

Theoretically, anything stim based will have an eventual crash effect.   Any stimulant will result in some release of norepinephrine and as a result of the norepinephdrine being released, in time, epinephrine in turn will be released which acts as a system slow down.  Once the stim wears off, you're left with a surplus of circulating epinephrine and until the epinephrine subsides, you'll feel slower, more lethargic and maybe a little down.   The degree of this effect will be subjective from person to person.

I really like Jack3d, but a lot of people have reported a pretty harsh crash afterward.  I feel a crash after Jack3d as well, but it only lasts a couple hours and I don't know how much of that is from the natural oxygen debt I created from the actual workout.


----------



## ca_iron (Dec 10, 2010)

Some pre-workout supplements make me crash especially if they are loaded with stimulants like caffeine. Similar to the effect of energy drinks. I remember 3-scoops of NO-Xplode used to make me crash, but then again I was taking 3 scoops. Jack3d had a similar effect on me as well. Fast Twitch too, but then I switched to their caffeine free version without any issues. White flood has no caffeine and I have not had any crashing issues. Bulldozer XL5000 though it has caffeine, I take 2 scoops pre and 1 scoop intra without crash. I also realized that when I consume more than 2 grams of L-Tyrosine I get the opposite effect.


----------



## blergs. (Dec 10, 2010)

deends on your body ad what your taking and how often ect.
i liek guranimo from TP (google it) its like jak3d but half the price


----------



## HATEFULone (Dec 18, 2010)

I just started taking muscle marinade, pretty good workouts on it so far, no crash and energy comparable to premax, plus only 1 scoop preworkout does it so very economical.


----------



## gopro (Dec 18, 2010)

xxxjw414xxx said:


> Do pre-workout supplements make u crash when they ware off? And what are some good ones to try?



Some of them do, some don't. The newer ones with geranium extracts all make me crash hard, but most others don't. Of course I personally use the one my sponsor, AAEFX, puts out - K-OTIC - and one of the reports I get consistently from users is "there is absolutely no crash whatsoever."

Regardless, the best way to know is to try a few yourself as everyone is different. Best bet is to try and get some samples of different products before buying a whole cannister.

Good luck!


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Jan 3, 2011)

LG Sciences Andraulic State GT gives me some pretty smooth energy.  But to be honest, I'd much more prefer something that is non stimulant.  Anybody have experience with those kinds of preworkout supps?


----------



## RAHHH (Jan 3, 2011)

xxxjw414xxx said:


> Do pre-workout supplements make u crash when they ware off? And what are some good ones to try?



pre-workout supplements can make u crash when they ware off. but it depends on whats in them and how you react to caffien and/or howmuch is in it. so yes they could and also no they dont, depends.
as i mentioned in another thread Pre-max is stim free and very good. no crash.
others i use are ASGT and Guranimo. you can add in some premax to the guranimo for a very nice kick thow ether/or on there own is nice.


----------



## LAM (Jan 3, 2011)

xxxjw414xxx said:


> I meant energy crash once the workout is over and the supplement wears off.



if you work out at high levels of intensity you should be exhausted regardless of pre-workout supplementation


----------



## oufinny (Jan 3, 2011)

LAM said:


> if you work out at high levels of intensity you should be exhausted regardless of pre-workout supplementation



I have to agree with this and there is not a leg workout that leaves me totally exhausted and I love it.


----------



## Hendog (Jan 3, 2011)

Yes, most of them do.

Most of them contain quite a bit of caffeine.


----------



## Alenjacks (Jan 4, 2011)

Hello sometimes it may be crash. You must trust on natural products or supplements . they are really beneficial and makes your body fit and strong.


----------



## acarroll7715 (Jan 4, 2011)

I don't crash with Monster Pump or Jack3d. Some reason I felt like crap when I took SuperPump250. I actually felt more tired when I took it?


----------



## oufinny (Jan 4, 2011)

A potent pre-workout that has no crash is Maximize V2 iForce.  They figured out how to add geranium and have no crash, methyl-synephrine does the trick.  Another I love now is NTKTS by NTBM, it has yet to give me a crash.


----------



## bikeswimlive (Jan 11, 2011)

If you are worried about a crash, look into a stim free option. MST offers a stim free Ragnorok and PP's Premax is an amazing option. It can be a bit pricey, but once you give it a try, it is well worth it.

Or just get some bulks and make your own.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Jan 11, 2011)

bikeswimlive said:


> If you are worried about a crash, look into a stim free option. MST offers a stim free Ragnorok and PP's Premax is an amazing option. It can be a bit pricey, but once you give it a try, it is well worth it.
> 
> Or just get some bulks and make your own.



I've been looking for some good non-stims.  I'm due for some adrenal receptors R&R.


----------



## bodydwl (Jan 11, 2011)

Try to take a pre workout with a good amount of dmaa like Speed Xtreme By Lecheek Nutrition or Jack3d By Usp Labs these both have a good amount of dmaa and will keep you from having that crash.


----------



## HATEFULone (Jan 13, 2011)

Some people get a huge crash from Jack3d though so I don't agree that a high amount of dmaa will prevent a crash, personally I get a crash on 3 scoops of jack3d, but 2 scoops is hit or miss as far as the crash goes.  My top 3 preworkout supplements are shock therapy, blast, and premax.


----------



## gopro (Jan 14, 2011)

EFX K-Otic was formulated specifically so there would be no "crash," but instead a slow, steady "let down."


----------

